# SANT' ANCHE' -prega per noi-



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

Scusate, fatemi capi', ma ora , questa, che vuole dagli italiani?

Ma Chi cz le ha chiesto nulla a quella scucchia ( mandibola )
Perchè si è sentita in dovere di manifestare la sua onesta' nel darla e a chi .

Ma ci crede cosi deficenti da non capire che anche questa mossa è stata studiata a tavolino con l'amico suo?

Lo so, la risposta è SI.



... ho letto le pagine della stampa estera stamane..che figura terribile che facciamo.


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Scusate, fatemi capi', ma ora , questa, che vuole dagli italiani?
> 
> Ma Chi cz le ha chiesto nulla a quella scucchia ( mandibola )
> Perchè si è sentita in dovere di manifestare la sua onesta' nel darla e a chi .
> ...


 esattamente la danielona che ha combinato stavolta?


----------



## Miciolidia (1 Giugno 2009)

«Veltroni Mi fa ribrezzo come uomo e come politico»


Santanchè: «Non l'ho mai data per la carriera»
«Berlusconi mi ha regalato gioielli, ora è caduto nel teatrino della politica. In realtà io sono un uomo»

Daniela Santanchè (Infophoto)


ROMA - «Per fare carriera non sono mai scesa a compromessi, non ho mai ceduto, in altre parole non l'ho mai data». Daniela Santanchè, candidata premier della Destra, lo ha assicurato in un'intervista. «Le donne che si prostituiscono per avanzare nel lavoro mi fanno pena e vanno incontro a una carriera decisamente breve. Io non l'ho mai data e ne faccio un motivo di vanto», ha aggiunto.

DONNE - «Sono rimasta molto male quando ho visto in politica usare e bruciare il nome delle donne. La Prestigiacomo, che prima sembrava candidata alla presidenza della Regione Sicilia, è durata dalla sera alla mattina. La giovane Meloni doveva essere candidata a sindaco di Roma e non è andata così», ha detto con rammarico Santanchè. «Io non sono mai stata usata da Berlusconi. Sono una delle poche donne politiche italiane che non è strumento del maschio. Sono libera e indipendente nel pensiero. Anzi, credo che sia più capace io a usare Berlusconi che il contrario».

corriere della sera di oggi.

*non riesco a postare il link reale, scusate, la fonte ho potuto solo appicicarla.*


----------



## Old reale (1 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> «Veltroni Mi fa ribrezzo come uomo e come politico»
> 
> 
> Santanchè: «Non l'ho mai data per la carriera»
> ...


e un bel chi se ne fotte non lo vogliamo aggiungere?


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> e un bel chi se ne fotte non lo vogliamo aggiungere?



magari si potesse risponderle cosi..in diretta 

	
	
		
		
	


	





dillo che ti piace sta mandrillona, e io ti levo la parola.

( ora lo ammette 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  )


----------



## Old reale (2 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> magari si potesse risponderle cosi..in diretta
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 se non parla la danielona l'è minga una brutta donna....


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (2 Giugno 2009)

excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta


----------



## Old Giusy (2 Giugno 2009)

Sono arrabbiata con la politica, tutta, di destra e di sinistra e di centro.
Mi sento un pò anarchica in questo periodo.
L'altra sera ad un comizio nella piazza della mia città per poco non prendevo la parola dal pubblico per fare un paio di domandine "piccanti" a chi parlava dal palco.... mi ha portato via il mio ragazzo.
Che nervi!!!!


----------



## Lettrice (2 Giugno 2009)

La politica italiana e' stata trasformata in un patetico Novella 2000.


----------



## Verena67 (2 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Scusate, fatemi capi', ma ora , questa, che vuole dagli italiani?
> 
> Ma Chi cz le ha chiesto nulla a quella scucchia ( mandibola )
> Perchè si è sentita in dovere di manifestare la sua onesta' nel darla e a chi .
> ...



Ciao Micio!

Sono tutt'altro che berlusconiana, ma questa cosa non la condivido.

Tra la famiglia Berlusconi e il marito della ministra inglese che paga i filmini porno a domicilio con i fondi del Parlamento, ci facciamo ancora migliore figura noi!

Non andrei a cercare paralleli di moralità altrove, ciascuno esprime il suo contesto, il nostro ...ahime'...è questo. 

Ma nemmeno gli altri  mi pare risplendano, se non in ipocrisia, specie quelli dei paesi protestanti!

P.S. io ho SEMPRE dato per scontato che anche Veronica avesse un cavalier servente. E' bella, ricca. Vi pare?! Ce l'abbiamo pure noi donne comuni, figuriamoci lei!


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2009)

*emma*



emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> excusatio non petita accusatio manifesta



prava. qui volevo arrivare.

comunque andassero a fare in ....entrambi.


----------



## Miciolidia (2 Giugno 2009)

*giusy*



Giusy ha detto:


> Sono arrabbiata con la politica, tutta, di destra e di sinistra e di centro.
> Mi sento un pò anarchica in questo periodo.
> L'altra sera ad un comizio nella piazza della mia città per poco non prendevo la parola dal pubblico per fare un paio di domandine "piccanti" a chi parlava dal palco.... mi ha portato via il mio ragazzo.
> Che nervi!!!!


male.

pero' capisco la rabbia e la frustrazione-


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Ciao Micio!
> 
> Sono tutt'altro che berlusconiana, ma questa cosa non la condivido.
> 
> ...


Non "risplenderanno "Vere, ma oggi si è dimesso.

Come serietà  VUOLE.

ps. ma ...come dire...la faccenda naomi è solo una goccina in un oceano di schifo.


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Non "risplenderanno "Vere, ma oggi si è dimesso.
> 
> Come serietà VUOLE.
> 
> ps. ma ...come dire...la faccenda naomi è solo una goccina in un oceano di schifo.


si è dimesso?


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si è dimesso?


Naturlamont cara Anna.


se sto schifoso malato fosse stato ministro in inghilterra, sai il culo che gli avrebbero fatto?

altro che avvlersi della facoltà di non rispondere e a magistrati e a giornalisti..etc...perchè non va in inghilterra e denuncia per diffamazione il times, l economist il financila times...che proprio non sono la mia voce e incomincia a ripondere a qualche domandina?

Tutti giornali comunisti anche questi? come mai...non li denuncia il porco?
scusa anna..è che mi scaldo troppo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> si è dimesso?


niente illusioni, non si riferisce a silvio ma al ministro dell'interno britannico. purtroppo.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Miciolidia ha detto:


> Naturlamont cara Anna.
> 
> 
> se sto schifoso malato fosse stato ministro in inghilterra, sai il culo che gli avrebbero fatto?
> ...























scusa micetta, ma sembri mio padre. quando inizia a parlarne gli dò il sedativo


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2009)

Ah???


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ah???


 
"ah???" che?


----------



## Old Anna A (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> niente illusioni, non si riferisce a silvio ma al ministro dell'interno britannico. purtroppo.


ah ecco.. mi sembrava troppo strano...


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2009)

Comunque la propaganda che fa la sinistra all'estero e' scandalosa!

Vi giuro che la prossima volta che arrivano i volantini ve li mostro


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

che da un mese il corriere della sera pubblichi sfrucugliamenti schifosi su sta cazzo di noemi mi ha fatto venire la nausea.
Non dico che fosse un giornale perfetto ma pensavo almeno serio.
bella cacca.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> "ah???" che?


Avevo capito che si fosse dimesso Berlusconi


----------



## Old angelodelmale (3 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Avevo capito che si fosse dimesso Berlusconi


 
eh magari. sarebbe diventata festa nazionale pure il 3 giugno


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

Ma scusate,apparte il fatto che con una sola delle porcate che costui ha commesso , all'estero, l'avrebbero già destituito dal ruolo che ha, che non è quello del pizzicagnolo dietro casa vostra o mia  ma è tra le piu' importanti cariche dello Stato.

 e prova ne è che oggi la ministra Smith ha mollato la sediola.

poi vi chiedo, e voglio riflettere con voi, ma è possibile, è un caso, che tutta la stampa EUROPEA si stia accanendo cosi..a caso..verso questo illustre signore che ogni giorno non manca di rendersi sempre piu' ridicolo?

Vabbè..repubblica è rossa

i corriere è diventato rosso pure lui ( secondo alcuni)

la stampa non ne parliamo...
ma ...The Times?




l' Economist?

il Financial Times..tutti giornali scandalistici?

Che dire, io una occhiata la butto su questi, e perchè li ho portatata di mano e perchè della stampa italiana magari come dite voi...ne abbiamo piene le palle.

 E' possibile che tutti siano diventati inattendibili e corrotti?

Del resto è anche vero che il ridicolo è come la puzza, non tutti l'avvertono nello stesso istante, e qualcuno mai.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> eh magari. sarebbe diventata festa nazionale pure il 3 giugno


 bella questa.


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Io credo che per chi lo ama tutto questo accanimento sulla sua vita privata, sui suoi intrallazzi con la Noemi e sull'amante della Veronica, non sia altro che la prova che lui è un povero martire bersagliato da tutti...non mi stupirei che tutto 'sto casino lo avesse montato lui, tanto si sa che pensa che gli italiani siano un popolo di imbecilli e gli sta fornendo pure la telenovelas pre elettorale


----------



## Old Rocknroll (3 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Asudem ha detto:


> che da un mese il corriere della sera pubblichi sfrucugliamenti schifosi su sta cazzo di noemi mi ha fatto venire la nausea.
> Non dico che fosse un giornale perfetto ma pensavo almeno serio.
> bella cacca.


Grazie a Corsera e Repubblica i  simpatizzanti  di Silvio aumentano esponenzialmente davvero, anche chi lo detesta, non ne può più di sta cosa. E medita di punire il centrosinistra.


----------



## Lettrice (3 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie a Corsera e Repubblica i  simpatizzanti  di Silvio aumentano esponenzialmente davvero, anche chi lo detesta, non ne può più di sta cosa. E medita di punire il centrosinistra.


Piu' ne parlano piu' diventera' popolare.. anche se parlano di merda.
Se iniziassero a concentrarsi sulle notizie che veramente contano otterrebbero risultati migliori.

Ma siccome la spazzatura vende piu' numeri cazzo fai, tu testata giornalistica non parli dello scandaletto della 18enne? Non sia mai!


----------



## brugola (3 Giugno 2009)

Rocknroll ha detto:


> Grazie a Corsera e Repubblica i simpatizzanti di Silvio aumentano esponenzialmente davvero, anche chi lo detesta, non ne può più di sta cosa. E medita di punire il centrosinistra.


ma anche no.
cazzo, per queste cose in altri paesi saresti belle che fuori dai coglioni.
qui dobbiamo pure far finta di niente


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> ma anche no.
> cazzo, per queste cose in altri paesi saresti belle che fuori dai coglioni.
> qui dobbiamo pure far finta di niente


 
Invece qui con queste storie ha pure guadagnato consensi...


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*lale*



lale75 ha detto:


> Invece qui con queste storie ha pure guadagnato consensi...


mah*...Forse* qualcosa non sta andando come sempre.

nel suo partito intanto, in sicilia,  stanno litigando di brutto.


----------



## Old Rocknroll (3 Giugno 2009)

*...........*



Miciolidia ha detto:


> Scusate, fatemi capi', ma ora , questa, che vuole dagli italiani?
> 
> Ma Chi cz le ha chiesto nulla a quella scucchia ( mandibola )
> Perchè si è sentita in dovere di manifestare la sua onesta' nel darla e a chi .
> ...



http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEjeJFlIWDc


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

La Santanchè, tra l'altro, secondo me è di una volgarità unica...


----------



## Old reale (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Io credo che per chi lo ama tutto questo accanimento sulla sua vita privata, sui suoi intrallazzi con la Noemi e sull'amante della Veronica, non sia altro che la prova che lui è un povero martire bersagliato da tutti...non mi stupirei che tutto 'sto casino lo avesse montato lui, tanto si sa che pensa che gli italiani siano un popolo di imbecilli e gli sta fornendo pure la telenovelas pre elettorale


 fermi tutti!!!!!
amante della veronica? mi sono perso qualche pezzo?


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> fermi tutti!!!!!
> amante della veronica? mi sono perso qualche pezzo?


 
A me risulta che la Santanchè, essendo una vera gentildonna, abbia fatto anche nome e cognome dell'amante della Lario...


----------



## Verena67 (3 Giugno 2009)

Certo che nessuno ferisce una donna come un'altra donna...e tanti cari saluti alla solidarietà femminile!!


----------



## Old reale (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> A me risulta che la Santanchè, essendo una vera gentildonna, abbia fatto anche nome e cognome dell'amante della Lario...


 chi sarebbe? lo stalliere?


----------



## lale75 (3 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> chi sarebbe? lo stalliere?


 
No una guardia del corpo mi pare di ricordare, comunque che la Santanchè sappia pure nome e cognome mi pare veramente il massimo!


----------



## Old reale (3 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> No una guardia del corpo mi pare di ricordare, comunque che la Santanchè sappia pure nome e cognome mi pare veramente il massimo!


 ok...una falla per aver sposato Berlusconi anche lei doveva avercela per forza...ciò non toglie che lo debba comunque spellare per bene...
e alla santanchè chi gliel'ha detto? e poi scusa, a te non sembra assomigli alla rana dalla bocca larga?


----------



## Old Asudem (3 Giugno 2009)

mamma mia che zabette che siete!!!


----------



## Old reale (3 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia che zabette che siete!!!


 sisisisisisisisi


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*rock*



Rocknroll ha detto:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tEjeJFlIWDc


geniale.


----------



## Miciolidia (3 Giugno 2009)

*reale*



reale ha detto:


> ok...una falla per aver sposato Berlusconi anche lei doveva avercela per forza...ciò non toglie che lo debba comunque spellare per bene...
> e alla santanchè chi gliel'ha detto? e poi scusa, a te non sembra assomigli alla rana dalla bocca larga?



indovina?

il Re.

ovviamente.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ok...una falla per aver sposato Berlusconi anche lei doveva avercela per forza...ciò non toglie che lo debba comunque spellare per bene...
> e alla santanchè chi gliel'ha detto? e poi scusa, a te non sembra assomigli alla rana dalla bocca larga?


Chi? La Santanchè? Ripeto, io la trovo di una volgarità unica. Della Lario non saprei che dire, onestamente; tanto giusta non dev'essere una che sta con quell'uomo putrido per tutto questo tempo...quanto al fatto di spellarlo, ti dirò, io gli prenderi il minimo indispensabile (ovviamente in proporzione a quello che lui può dare) ma in cambio gli darei di quelle sputtanate pubbliche mica da ridere. Racconterei tutto quello che so, dalle misure del bigolo alle frequentazioni più marginali...ma non ai giornali italiani...


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

ieri sera il silvio era da vespa.

a parte la propaganda pro domo mea che ha fatto per mezz'ora... e bla bla bla...a me è sembrato abbastanza sul distrutto, come se fosse a corto di integratori..

mi sono addormentata e non so quanto ho dormito. quando mi sono svegliata stava ancora parlando ...
ma quanto cazz è durato porta a porta ieri sera?


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> ieri sera il silvio era da vespa.
> 
> a parte la propaganda pro domo mea che ha fatto per mezz'ora... e bla bla bla...a me è sembrato abbastanza sul distrutto, come se fosse a corto di integratori..
> 
> ...


 
Boh, io ho visto stamattina al tg uno spezzone dell'intervista, non mi sembrava distrutto, mi sembra sempre la solita faccia da culo


----------



## Old Anna A (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Boh, io ho visto stamattina al tg uno spezzone dell'intervista, non mi sembrava distrutto, mi sembra sempre la solita faccia da culo


avranno scelto il momento migliore


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Anna A ha detto:


> avranno scelto il momento migliore


 

E quando ha detto "la gente mi chiede di non mollare e io non mollo" ti giuro che avrei sputato sulla tv...io lo detesto


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> E quando ha detto "la gente mi chiede di non mollare e io non mollo" ti giuro che avrei sputato sulla tv...io lo detesto


so io cosa gli mollerei in faccia...dopo una bella magnata e un colpo d'aria fredda al pancino


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> so io cosa gli mollerei in faccia...dopo una bella magnata e un colpo d'aria fredda al pancino


 
Tanto la tinta della faccia è quella...ma io mi domando, ma con tutti gli estetisti e truccatori esperti che ci sono in giro ma dove caxxo l'ha beccato uno che gli fa quella tinta "ittero all'ultimo stadio"? o forse si sta preparando bello "tanned" per incontrare Obama così gli fa vedere che hanno qualcosa in comune


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Tanto la tinta della faccia è quella...ma io mi domando, ma con tutti gli estetisti e truccatori esperti che ci sono in giro ma dove caxxo l'ha beccato uno che gli fa quella tinta "ittero all'ultimo stadio"? o forse si sta preparando bello "tanned" per incontrare Obama così gli fa vedere che hanno qualcosa in comune


credo inizi ad avere i rigurgiti


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> mamma mia che zabette che siete!!!


meno male che qualcuno l'ha detto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





scusate, seriamente parlando: davvero a qualcuno interessa qualcosa del/degli/della/delle amanti (o comunque delle vicende personali) di veronica lario o silvio berlusconi? a me frega una fava di quelli dei miei vicini di casa, di quelli di 'sti due qua, ancora meno... se non altro i miei vicini di casa li conosco e potrei essere più curiosa.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> credo inizi ad avere i rigurgiti


 










  chissà che gli vadano di traverso


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> meno male che qualcuno l'ha detto
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Bhè visto che lui la sua vita ce la sbatte in faccia tutti i giorni io prendo atto a mero titolo di cronaca. Se fosse il pizzicagnolo sotto casa me ne fregherebbe una ceppa ma visto che trattasi di colui che ahimè ci rappresenta nel mondo mi piacerbbe che le sue corna, i suoi intrallazzi con le minorenni e le minorate e maggiorate se li sbrogliasse in casa sua e non che ogni due per tre saltasse fuori qualche suo pari ad aggiungere dettagli pruriginosi...tra l'altro è da notare che mentre altrove ti sputtana il maggiordomo o il parrucchiere qui da noi siamo più avanti, i nostri si sputtanano tra loro


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Bhè visto che lui la sua vita ce la sbatte in faccia tutti i giorni io prendo atto a mero titolo di cronaca. Se fosse il pizzicagnolo sotto casa me ne fregherebbe una ceppa ma visto che trattasi di colui che ahimè ci rappresenta nel mondo mi piacerbbe che le sue corna, i suoi intrallazzi con le minorenni e le minorate e maggiorate se li sbrogliasse in casa sua e non che ogni due per tre saltasse fuori qualche suo pari ad aggiungere dettagli pruriginosi...tra l'altro è da notare che mentre altrove ti sputtana il maggiordomo o il parrucchiere qui da noi siamo più avanti, i nostri si sputtanano tra loro


ma guarda che se non ci fosse tanta gente interessata degli altrui cazzi, i giornali scriverebbero di cose più interessanti come la caccia alle balene, non di queste minchiate.
ma i giornalisti scrivono ciò che fa vendere i giornali, ossia ciò che la gente vuole leggere.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che se non ci fosse tanta gente interessata degli altrui cazzi, i giornali scriverebbero di cose più interessanti come la caccia alle balene, non di queste minchiate.
> ma i giornalisti scrivono ciò che fa vendere i giornali, ossia ciò che la gente vuole leggere.


 
per avere un pò di storie da telenovelas, del resto, basterebbe venire sul forum 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  abbiamo degli sceneggiatori da paura eh


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ma guarda che se non ci fosse tanta gente interessata degli altrui cazzi, i giornali scriverebbero di cose più interessanti come la caccia alle balene, non di queste minchiate.
> ma i giornalisti scrivono ciò che fa vendere i giornali, ossia ciò che la gente vuole leggere.


quoto!!
farsi i cazzi degli altri (se poi son ricchi e potenti ancora di più)è lo sport nazionale , altro che il calcio!!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> quoto!!
> farsi i cazzi degli altri (se poi son ricchi e potenti ancora di più)è lo sport nazionale , altro che il calcio!!


 
verissimo.
e aggiungo: se sei famoso ma amato (un esempio sciocco: i calciatori che han alzato la coppa del mondo), sui giornali di gossip ci finisci, ma l'attenuante se fai una qualche minchiata c'è sempre e comunque vieni "giudicato" diversamente. se sei famoso e già stai sul cazzo (vedi silvio) la gogna, anche a parità di comportamento, non te la leva nessuno e comunque ciò che fai non fa altro che accrescere l'odio nei tuoi confronti. 
del resto voglio dire, riferendoci esclusivamente alla vicenda familiare, che cazzo ha fatto berlusconi di così diverso rispetto a tanti altri personaggi pubblici (dello spettacolo o che altro, poco importa) che si sono rovinati un matrimonio o comunque una relazione, rincorrendo un'altra gonnella? solo che siccome è il berlusca, se ne parla all'infinito. 
personalmente, berlusconi mi sta sul cazzo e lo manderei a lavorare in miniera (o in galera) ma non certo a fare il politico, ma delle sue vicende personali me ne fotte proprio nulla di nulla e pur cercando in tutti i modi di evitare le notizie, qualcosina di rimbalzo mi arriva... e questo qualcosina è riuscito a farmi venire un'orchite da ricovero immediato.


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

è chiaro che da chi governa un paese ci si aspetta un comportamento morale consono alla sua posizione.
ovviamente ora si cavalca l'onda del pre elezioni con questa vicenda che, non dimentichiamoci, in qualsiasi altro paese avrebbe provocato la cacciata immediata del pirla, vedi clinton e altri paesi nei quali hai finito la tua vita politica se sei coinvolto in uno scandalo sessuale.
quello che rimarca l'opposizione è che un uomo che non ha valori morali non deve governare il paese. e chi si tromba una minorenne è uno che ha degli scarsi valori morali.
è un uomo che è riuscito a rendere la figura della donna ancora più misera di quello che era prima, un uomo che punta solo sull'apparenza, che passa sopra i principi di giustizia facendo leggi ad hoc e legalizzando tutti i suoi reati e che ogni volta che fa una merdata urla al complotto e giura sui suoi figli.
eppure ha il 75% di consensi.
mi pare normale che si cerchi di rendere ben chiaro agli italiani chi è che ci governa con questo scandalo, mi pare comprensibile  e  personalmente mi indigna ogni giorno di più leggere di questo stronzo che coi soldi nostri porta le ballerine e i chitarristi sui voli di stato per la serata con gli amici.
che voleva candidare ex partecipanti del gf, che ogni volta che si rivolge a una donna lo fa facendo battute sul suo fisico e il suo aspetto.
io ormai lo odio davvero col cuore e mi vergogno che il mondo sappia che abbiamo lui che ci governa


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

*io detesto il nano ma...*

Non ha tutti i torti la carfagna a dire che si sono seduti in parlamento ex terroristi, condannati e merda dicendo e nessuno ha fatto tutto sto casino.

*Il Parlamento vede tra i suoi banchi alcuni uomini dalle assai dubbie capacità politiche. Ma nessuno si sorprende. L'Aula di Montecitorio è stata frequentata da personaggi condannati per banda armata e concorso in omicidio, facinorosi violenti, condannati per detenzione e fabbricazione di ordigni esplosivi, protagonisti di risse e di indecorosi episodi di cronaca.*


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> Non ha tutti i torti la carfagna a dire che si sono seduti in parlamento ex terroristi, condannati e merda dicendo e nessuno ha fatto tutto sto casino.
> 
> *Il Parlamento vede tra i suoi banchi alcuni uomini dalle assai dubbie capacità politiche. Ma nessuno si sorprende. L'Aula di Montecitorio è stata frequentata da personaggi condannati per banda armata e concorso in omicidio, facinorosi violenti, condannati per detenzione e fabbricazione di ordigni esplosivi, protagonisti di risse e di indecorosi episodi di cronaca.*


e quindi?
più bestie entrano meglio è?


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> e quindi?
> più bestie entrano meglio è?


no.
tra un ex di lotta armata e uno che fa becca la moglie non so chi scegli tu


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

Verena67 ha detto:


> Certo che nessuno ferisce una donna come un'altra donna...e tanti cari saluti alla solidarietà femminile!!


La solidarieta' femminile... passa un uccello e se la porta via!


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è chiaro che da chi governa un paese ci si aspetta un comportamento morale consono alla sua posizione.
> ovviamente ora si cavalca l'onda del pre elezioni con questa vicenda che, non dimentichiamoci, in qualsiasi altro paese avrebbe provocato la cacciata immediata del pirla, vedi clinton e altri paesi nei quali hai finito la tua vita politica se sei coinvolto in uno scandalo sessuale.
> quello che rimarca l'opposizione è che un uomo che non ha valori morali non deve governare il paese. e chi si tromba una minorenne è uno che ha degli scarsi valori morali.
> è un uomo che è riuscito a rendere la figura della donna ancora più misera di quello che era prima, un uomo che punta solo sull'apparenza, che passa sopra i principi di giustizia facendo leggi ad hoc e legalizzando tutti i suoi reati e che ogni volta che fa una merdata urla al complotto e giura sui suoi figli.
> ...


 
brugolina, il cadreghino da sotto il culo glielo avrebbero dovuto sfilare tanto tempo fa e per ben altre ragioni. di fatto, il rapporto con la minorenne, non è stata confermato da nessuno ma solo smentito a gran voce. 
per clinton ci fu una precisa causa, monica non disse mai "non ho sukato". sinceramente non lo vedo paragonabile, come fatto.
gli italiani che l'han votato, comunque, secondo me lo voteranno ancora. e se non lo faranno, sarà per come si governa sto cazzo di paese, non perché l'opinione pubblica ha deciso che si è trombato una diciassettenne.


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolina, il cadreghino da sotto il culo glielo avrebbero dovuto sfilare tanto tempo fa e per ben altre ragioni. di fatto, il rapporto con la minorenne, non è stata confermato da nessuno ma solo smentito a gran voce.
> per clinton ci fu una precisa causa, monica non disse mai "non ho sukato". sinceramente non lo vedo paragonabile, come fatto.
> gli italiani che l'han votato, comunque, secondo me lo voteranno ancora. e se non lo faranno, sarà per come si governa sto cazzo di paese, non perché l'opinione pubblica ha deciso che si è trombato una diciassettenne.


 

Purtroppo molti italiani lo voteranno sperando che faccia il miracolo di dare anche a loro una diciassettenne da trombare...


----------



## brugola (4 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Purtroppo molti italiani lo voteranno sperando che faccia il miracolo di dare anche a loro una diciassettenne da trombare...


giuro che avevo deciso che non sarei andata a votare.
ma non ce la faccio..
non ce la faccio..


----------



## lale75 (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> giuro che avevo deciso che non sarei andata a votare.
> ma non ce la faccio..
> non ce la faccio..


 
Me lo dico anch'io ogni volta ma poi vado


----------



## Lettrice (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> brugolina, il cadreghino da sotto il culo glielo avrebbero dovuto sfilare tanto tempo fa e per ben altre ragioni. di fatto, il rapporto con la minorenne, non è stata confermato da nessuno ma solo smentito a gran voce.
> per clinton ci fu una precisa causa, monica non disse mai "non ho sukato". sinceramente non lo vedo paragonabile, come fatto.
> gli italiani che l'han votato, comunque, secondo me lo voteranno ancora. e se non lo faranno, sarà per come si governa sto cazzo di paese, non perché l'opinione pubblica ha deciso che si è trombato una diciassettenne.



Quoto.

Aggiungo che continuare con questa novella 2000 dei poveri e' veramente inutile


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Quoto.
> 
> *Aggiungo che continuare con questa novella 2000 dei poveri e' veramente inutile*


----------



## Old Asudem (4 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


>


guarda un po' se vedi l'accendino che mi è caduto ieri


----------



## Old angelodelmale (4 Giugno 2009)

Asudem ha detto:


> guarda un po' se vedi l'accendino che mi è caduto ieri


trovato. ma mi piace e me lo tengo


----------



## Old reale (4 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è chiaro che da chi governa un paese ci si aspetta un comportamento morale consono alla sua posizione.
> ovviamente ora si cavalca l'onda del pre elezioni con questa vicenda che, non dimentichiamoci, in qualsiasi altro paese avrebbe provocato la cacciata immediata del pirla, vedi clinton e altri paesi nei quali hai finito la tua vita politica se sei coinvolto in uno scandalo sessuale.
> quello che rimarca l'opposizione è che un uomo che non ha valori morali non deve governare il paese. e chi si tromba una minorenne è uno che ha degli scarsi valori morali.
> è un uomo che è riuscito a rendere la figura della donna ancora più misera di quello che era prima, un uomo che punta solo sull'apparenza, che passa sopra i principi di giustizia facendo leggi ad hoc e legalizzando tutti i suoi reati e che ogni volta che fa una merdata urla al complotto e giura sui suoi figli.
> ...


 ma infatti...a chi cazzo fotte se si fa un'amante Berlusconi. non mi devi fare il paladino della famiglia però e come lui tanti e meriti di essere sputtanato e sputato in faccia per questo...finchè si scherza si scherza ma a me frega una mazza se Berlusconi si è fatto la carfagna, ma se la mette a fare il ministro mi girano i coglioni a mille...


----------



## emmanuelle arsan (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ma infatti...a chi cazzo fotte se si fa un'amante Berlusconi. *non mi devi fare il paladino della famiglia però e come lui tanti* e meriti di essere sputtanato e sputato in faccia per questo...finchè si scherza si scherza ma a me frega una mazza se Berlusconi si è fatto la carfagna, ma se la mette a fare il ministro mi girano i coglioni a mille...


vedi per esempio, pierferdinando


----------



## Minerva (5 Giugno 2009)

Brugola ha detto:


> è chiaro che da chi governa un paese ci si aspetta un comportamento morale consono alla sua posizione.
> ovviamente ora si cavalca l'onda del pre elezioni con questa vicenda che, non dimentichiamoci, in qualsiasi altro paese avrebbe provocato la cacciata immediata del pirla, vedi clinton e altri paesi nei quali hai finito la tua vita politica se sei coinvolto in uno scandalo sessuale.
> quello che rimarca l'opposizione è che un uomo che non ha valori morali non deve governare il paese. e chi si tromba una minorenne è uno che ha degli scarsi valori morali.
> è un uomo che è riuscito a rendere la figura della donna ancora più misera di quello che era prima, un uomo che punta solo sull'apparenza, che passa sopra i principi di giustizia facendo leggi ad hoc e legalizzando tutti i suoi reati e che ogni volta che fa una merdata urla al complotto e giura sui suoi figli.
> ...


il pettegolezzo infatti qui c'entra ben poco.
la questione morale svela lo spessore anche politico di una persona che fa dei valori della famiglia e  della religione il fulcro degli ideali di quel partito.
svelando il re nudo tanto si capisce sulla sua affidabilità .e siccome su di lui dovremmo contare per un compito che ci riguarda tantissimo , visto che in gioco c'è il nostro lavoro e la vita quotidiana...
chi è veramente silvio berlusconi m'interessa proprio tanto.
e che leggano bene tutti quelli che lo votano; darebbero in mano i loro soldi ad uno che predica razzolando nel modo esattamente contrario?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

emmanuelle arsan ha detto:


> vedi per esempio, pierferdinando


 assoluta,emte...c'è anche una piccola differena però...casini ha sposato l'amante...non era un capriccio....


----------



## lale75 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> assoluta,emte...c'è anche una piccola differena però...casini ha sposato l'amante...non era un capriccio....


 

Casini, essendo un convinto cattolico e , se non vado errato, ciellino, l'amante non avrebbe proprio dovuto avercela, però


----------



## brugola (5 Giugno 2009)

ieri mi svacco sul divano alle 20 con ape e stizza in mano.
suona il telefono di casa: scazzata: pronto? scusi il disturbo. sono pierferdinando casini. (voce metallica) mavaf ******o va.
clik


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

lale75 ha detto:


> Casini, essendo un convinto cattolico e , se non vado errato, ciellino, l'amante non avrebbe proprio dovuto avercela, però


 errare è umano (anche se casini comunque mi fa cagare molle) e all'amor non si comanda....cl o non cl...dio o non dio....altra cosa caso mai farsi una corte di zoc... e fare il presidente del consiglio...


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> errare è umano (anche se casini comunque mi fa cagare molle) e all'amor non si comanda....cl o non cl...dio o non dio....altra cosa caso mai farsi una corte di zoc... e fare il presidente del consiglio...


2 pesi e 2 misure come sempre vedo


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> 2 pesi e 2 misure come sempre vedo


 ??
quindimetti sullo stesso piano uno/a che si innamora e sposa la persona che ama con uno che invece scopa ingannando il/la compagna/o?


----------



## Grande82 (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> assoluta,emte...c'è anche una piccola differena però...casini ha sposato l'amante...non era un capriccio....


 a quale matrimonio!?!?  

	
	
		
		
	


	





seriamente, è alla seconda moglie solo perchè la prima donna era solo compagna, poi è stato sposato una volta e ora è a quota 2.....


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> ??
> quindimetti sullo stesso piano uno/a che si innamora e sposa la persona che ama con uno che invece scopa ingannando il/la compagna/o?


calcolando che prima s'è scopato l'amante e poi, dopo, ha mollato la moglie e regolarizzato la cosa ....... si.


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

Grande82 ha detto:


> a quale matrimonio!?!?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 e quindi? lascia chi non ma più e sposa chi ama...almeno mi pare più onesto di tanti altri....che poi non sia ortodosso nemmeno questo è un'altro discorso...


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> calcolando che prima s'è scopato l'amante e poi, dopo, ha mollato la moglie e regolarizzato la cosa ....... si.


 bene. spero tu non ti offenda ma trovo il tuo punto di vista poco elastico.


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> calcolando che prima s'è scopato l'amante e poi, dopo, ha mollato la moglie e regolarizzato la cosa ....... si.


tra l'altro mi sembra che un cattolico convinto dovrebbe anche essere contrario al divorzio, oltreché al tradimento.

ma forse sbaglio


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> bene. spero tu non ti offenda ma trovo il tuo punto di vista poco elastico.


beh credo siano punti di vista, nello specifico stiamo parlando di uno che ha palesemente tradito, contro uno su cui si millanta di tutto ma non si sa nulla di sicuro, quindi mi pare più che altro che tu abbia un punto di vista un pò prevenuto  

	
	
		
		
	


	





a prescindere, se si vuol passar da santi, si tiene platonico questo nuovo amore, si chiude le pendenze con il compagno attuale, poi si passa a viversi il nuovo amore ....... altrimenti è tutto un "lui ha sbagliato un pò più di me" ... e stando il punto che li vogliamo tutti probi e esemplari, allora che lo siano


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tra l'altro mi sembra che un cattolico convinto dovrebbe anche essere contrario al divorzio, oltreché al tradimento.
> 
> ma forse sbaglio

























dubito che la chiesa abbia cambiato le regole negli ultimi anni


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> dubito che la chiesa abbia cambiato le regole negli ultimi anni


 
se l'hanno fatto non sono stata avvisata, e almeno un fax potevano mandarmelo


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> se l'hanno fatto non sono stata avvisata, e almeno un fax potevano mandarmelo


magari avevano mandato un messaggero ma te eri fuori?


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> tra l'altro mi sembra che un cattolico convinto dovrebbe anche essere contrario al divorzio, oltreché al tradimento.
> 
> ma forse sbaglio


 la vedo anche io come un'incongruenza, non crediate...certo mi fa meno schifo di berlusconi che va in giro con la corte dei nani e ballerine...almeno casini non  si nasconde...o sbaglio?


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> magari avevano mandato un messaggero ma te eri fuori?


ho il fax virtuale, quindi non posso aver finito la carta.

li farò contattare dai miei legali


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la vedo anche io come un'incongruenza, non crediate...certo mi fa meno schifo di berlusconi che va in giro con la corte dei nani e ballerine...almeno casini non si nasconde...o sbaglio?


non so ale. non giudico - sotto questo aspetto - nessuno dei due. 
poi ripeto, nel caso di berlusconi non c'è stato nessun tradimento confesso. solo voci. ben sai cosa penso di berlusconi, ma l'accanimento non lo condivido in nessun caso, neanche se c'è lui in ballo


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> la vedo anche io come un'incongruenza, non crediate...certo mi fa meno schifo di berlusconi che va in giro con la corte dei nani e ballerine...almeno casini non  si nasconde...o sbaglio?


vah che hai tutti i diritti di avere in antipatia berlusca anche senza motivi concreti eh


----------



## Old latriglia (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> ho il fax virtuale, quindi non posso aver finito la carta.
> 
> li farò contattare dai miei legali


tienimi informata che so curiosa, grazie


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so ale. non giudico - sotto questo aspetto - nessuno dei due.
> poi ripeto, nel caso di berlusconi non c'è stato nessun tradimento confesso. solo voci. ben sai cosa penso di berlusconi, ma l'accanimento non lo condivido in nessun caso, neanche se c'è lui in ballo


se devo dire, l'ultima cosa per cui giudico negativamente il nanetto è per l'adulterio presunto...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

latriglia ha detto:


> vah che hai tutti i diritti di avere in antipatia berlusca anche senza motivi concreti eh



















latriglia ha detto:


> tienimi informata che so curiosa, grazie


 
tranquilla che lo farò. hanno già prelevato il papa e lo stanno portando in commissariato per l'interrogatorio


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> se devo dire, l'ultima cosa per cui giudico negativamente il nanetto è per l'adulterio presunto...


e allora che cazzo vuoi?  

	
	
		
		
	


	









seriamente,di fatto è questo ultimamente il vero tormentone, diciamolo. sta cazzo di ragazzetta che manco mi ricordo come si chiama... nada? naimi? che cazzo ne so? ormai è l'amante di berlusconi. punto. a furia di criticarlo così per questo cazzo di tradimento-nontradimento, divorzio, ruolo di genitore, ecc ecc, finiranno per farmelo diventare simpatico e lo voterò per compassione


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> e allora che cazzo vuoi?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 mi stai diventando troppo buona...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

reale ha detto:


> mi stai diventando troppo buona...


adesso non esageriamo


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> adesso non esageriamo


nono esageriamo...


----------



## Lettrice (5 Giugno 2009)

angelodelmale ha detto:


> non so ale. non giudico - sotto questo aspetto - nessuno dei due.
> poi ripeto, nel caso di berlusconi non c'è stato nessun tradimento confesso. solo voci. ben sai cosa penso di berlusconi, ma l'accanimento non lo condivido in nessun caso, neanche se c'è lui in ballo


Ma anche io zurrundedda 

	
	
		
		
	


	





Berlusconi mi va sul culo, non lo nascondo, ma questo accusare ad ogni costo sta diventando un po' ridicolo...


----------



## Old angelodelmale (5 Giugno 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Ma anche io zurrundedda
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
esatto mia bella pabassina


----------



## Old reale (5 Giugno 2009)

http://www.corriere.it/gallery/Politica/vuoto.shtml?2009/06_Giugno/villa_certosa/1&5


----------

